# Good day on the river



## flathead5173 (Aug 2, 2012)

Went to the river at Marietta Tuesday and had a pretty good day. I caught 8 channels 2-6 pounds, 2 blues 10 and 8 pounds and two flatheads a 17 topped of with 36 pounder. Its been a while since I had a day like this. Since I live in Seville just outside of Akron its a pretty good hike down to the Ohio river. I've fished mostly lakes for flatheads and the 36 was the first flathead of any size I've ever caught in a strong current. Man he put up a battle. It was very fun day.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

flathead5173 said:


> View attachment 328293
> Went to the river at Marietta Tuesday and had a pretty good day. I caught 8 channels 2-6 pounds, 2 blues 10 and 8 pounds and two flatheads a 17 topped of with 36 pounder. Its been a while since I had a day like this. Since I live in Seville just outside of Akron its a pretty good hike down to the Ohio river. I've fished mostly lakes for flatheads and the 36 was the first flathead of any size I've ever caught in a strong current. Man he put up a battle. It was very fun day.
> View attachment 328285
> View attachment 328289
> View attachment 328291


WOW,nice cats looks like good time


----------

